# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базы данных

## datapartner007

"Здравствуйте!Мы предоставляем качественный трафик по таким направлениям как:—  СБ, МВД, кредитование.География: Россия, Украина, Республика Беларусь, Казахстан, Прибалтика, Узбекистан, Европа (русскоговорящие), Америка, Канада...
Выгружаем 15-20 тысяч номеров в неделю. Базы обновляются еженедельно, под объём делаем скидку.
О наличии стран прошу уточнять заранееС CRM Банка, провайдера связи, белые колл-центры.Наш материал подходит как под чёрный, так и под белый бизнес!
Имеется тёплая база под дебетовые и кредитные карты любых банков (также подходит под мфо)Пишите по контактам тг @datapartner007Не подойдёт цена, просите скидку!"

----------


## datapartner007

Актуально!

----------


## datapartner007

Обновление по ВТБ!

----------


## datapartner007

Каждые выходные выгрузки!

----------


## datapartner007

Актуально!

----------


## datapartner007

Обновление по ВТБ!

----------


## uinnaesharonoy2244

По поводу банков пишите нам!

----------


## datapartner007

Пиши в тг!

----------


## datapartner007

Обновление!

----------


## datapartner007

Могу предоставить тест!

----------


## datapartner007

По объему скидка!

----------


## datapartner007

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## datapartner007

Обновление по бадам!

----------


## datapartner007

Обнова по банкам!

----------


## datapartner007

Могу сделать тест!

----------


## datapartner007

Обновление по ВТБ!

----------


## datapartner007

Могу сделать тест!

----------


## datapartner007

Обновление по физам!

----------


## datapartner007

Пишите в тг!

----------


## datapartner007

Регулярные выгрузки!

----------


## datapartner007

Актуально!

----------

